# Checker Generators????



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Has anybody bought or had anything to do with one of these?? They are only $299 but if it will work for an 8' camper to charge the batteries, i think i will buy one. All i have is 3 lights and a forced air furnace. Any feedback would be very much appreciated. 8)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Has anybody bought or had anything to do with one of these?? They are only $299 but if it will work for an 8' camper to charge the batteries, i think i will buy one. All i have is 3 lights and a forced air furnace. Any feedback would be very much appreciated. 8)


They work... sounds like a lawnmower though.

-DallanC


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Costco has one for about that price as well. May be worth comparing them.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I don't know about the checker generators, but if I ever get a generator of any kind... I'm going to add propane to it.. http://www.propanecarbs.com/ found that once while surfing the web.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Are you talking about the Champion Model?


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

stimmie,
Neat link! Thanks. I never gave it a thought before now. It makes a lot of sense.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> Are you talking about the Champion Model?


They are the ones on display right inside the doors. 2 models( a 1500 watt and 3000 watt i think).


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I have a Champion 3500/4000 watt unit. It's not as quite as a honda, but I have heard ones that are a lot louder. I've had it for a few years and have no complaints. It starts easy and runs strong. It was a good buy.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

While you are at it, be sure and get one of these too http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =231&lpid=


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> While you are at it, be sure and get one of these too http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =231&lpid=


Nice, that would be a good idea if i were lazy. 15 steps outside the camper isn't all that bad. :twisted: 
I think i am going to buy one of the Champions for the deer hunt. I couldn't squeeze it in for the elk but i borrowed one. Thanks for the info guys.


----------

